# Celebrate Bettas- Post your favorite picture



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

When I first started in this hobby, I was so intrigued by this funny little, up turned mouth fish that had such personality and flare! The more I studied and learned, the more excited I became. Colors and fin types were beyond anything I could imagine. I truly fell in love with the beauty of these fish. I know if you are on this site, you enjoy and appreciate them as I do. So I would love to start this thread to celebrate the beauty of the betta. Post your favorite picture and share a fun story about your fish! 



So here is mine...3 years ago today, I met the most amazing betta fish, Chance Victory J. He is very much the reason for my passion for betta rescue. His favorite thing was making teepees out of indian almond leaves and playing hide and seek.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Here is Beep my Betta! I got him yesterday and he is all settled in and eating 😊 here is him checking out sheldon, my snail, and him in his cave.


----------



## Lovethebetta (Jun 29, 2018)

This is Whisper he was my first betta and when I first got him he was so scared and would hide behind the whisper filter for very long periods of time. Since then he now takes pellets from my hand and will jump to my finger. Most impressive however is the physical change in just a week and a half he had. The top part of pic is when I got him bottom is week and a half later and I promise it's actually the same fish.


----------



## breadloaf (Dec 8, 2017)

Chance looks gorgeous! I love the blue and red contrast!!

Here's Flaming Hot Cheetos! He was my 3rd betta, but he was the one who got me to seriously look into betta care. He had a LOT of issues; it would take me 1-2 hrs just to feed him a couple pellets, due to how sickly he was :crying: (hence his skinny appearance). He ended up living 2.5 years with me. Since he was already full grown when I got him, I'm guessing he was _at least_ 3 years old when he passed. I think that's pretty good considering his health! This was a photo from when he was in his best condition. I always keep it on my phone with me!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

My two current boys:

Nigel my orange koi halfmoon:









And Squirt my candy halfmoon:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Although I'm not around much, I still check in every once and a while.

My two favorite pictures: My "first" betta, Cloud (who my mom mostly took care of because I was 6).... and Carlos, my first "real" betta.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

Shooter- Your two boys are beautiful!!


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Here are a few of my babes! Seungri(my little red and blue guy) gyeoja(tan and green(sadly passed away) nova(yellow koi) they all have such different personalities and it’s so cool to get to know all of them! Not all my bettas but the most photogenic ones 😁


----------



## annolyn (Jul 12, 2018)

There are absolutely beautiful fish here  I hope this thread keeps going and going! Lovethebetta's fish, Whisper, reminds me of my boy, Blotto!

My absolute favorite picture of Blotto is one where he was swimming around like he was performing. I managed to capture that little bit of iridescence when the light hits his scales just right. I did have to turn up the contrast to get the colors to really pop, otherwise, it's so hard to catch the amazing spectrum of colors at the right moment using my iPhone's camera.

I also attached a regular (no filter/edit) picture of him in his less flashy/poutier/wishing there were pellets to eat state.


----------



## Bern (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just want you to meet my boy Julio and my girl Jemma.


----------



## Bern (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry that was Jemma. Here's Julio.


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

Hullo, this is bubbles and my new baby kaido (little dragon in Japanese).


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I just posted a thread of Carpaccio, my new cello marble doubletail boy but here is my favourite pic of him.


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

fleetfish said:


> I just posted a thread of Carpaccio, my new cello marble doubletail boy but here is my favourite pic of him.


 he's so cute!


----------



## Minorcan (Aug 31, 2018)

Since he was already full grown when I got him, I'm guessing he was at least 3 years old when he passed. I think that's pretty good considering his health! This was a photo from when he was in his best condition. I always keep it on my phone with me!


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

😉 lucky you


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

This is Josh, (named after Josh dun) i really wanted to show you guys him because look: first pic is with flash, second is without 0.o


----------



## Ethand (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow, so many beautiful Bettas on this threat!! Can’t believe the variation within the species! This here’s my Betta, Alpha! He’s just a pet store type, so nothing super incredibly rare, but I think he’s pretty cool! 😊 He loves chillin out amongst his plants! In fact this morning I found him (sleeping?) wrapped around his Marimo Moss ball hahaha!


----------



## bearfeather (Sep 5, 2018)

This is my fish Aries. I’ve had him for a little over a year, so he has completely marbled out to near solid black with the metallic blue streaked fins. But this is my favorite photo of him because it shows how much he changed in the couple months after I brought him home. He’s still a neat fish, but I’ll never pay 30-40$ for a betta again.


----------



## oliverthebetta00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow I love seeing everyone’s bettas! Here is my handsome little guy, Marlin. 🙂 He arrived a few weeks ago and has been such a light in my life since!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh many I have so many photos of my boys and girls! 

but my one and only boy will always be in my heart <3 He would always show off his fins at me any time of day. When I shook the food container he would go up to the surface and wait for the food to drop. =3
Anchovy










though I loved Kelp. he was my second fave to photo!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

Well here is my baby kaido. I've had her about one month and so far so good 😊. The pictures aren't the greatest. The first 2 pictures are of her/him now and then the other 2 are of right after I got her.


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

Correction: the last one is of kaido when I first got him/her


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

Bubbles is a big boy now but he's still got all his personality


----------



## OhHappyTay (Aug 8, 2018)

Your bettas are absolutely gorgeous!! 



shooter said:


> My two current boys:
> 
> Nigel my orange koi halfmoon:
> 
> ...


----------



## OhHappyTay (Aug 8, 2018)

Here are my lovelies, Zeus and Opal.


----------



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

Awww they look wonderful


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Not a picture but a video from today.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

First is Denny, my first betta, who died of ammonia poisoning last year. He will always be my favorite. 

Next is Asteria. I've had her for almost a year now.

Last is Glenn, who just recovered from severe fin and body rot. (The pictures where taken before he got sick, he is now missing his entire dorsal fin).


----------



## princesspeaches (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is my little princess peach 😊 this is my first Betta fish and I’m already in love!! I just moved her from the cup she was kept in at petsmart to her new 3.5 gallon tank two days ago and she seems much more active and curious about her new environment 😊 I love the way the UV light brings out her pink color!! I wanted a larger tank for my Betta but since I am a new owner I am starting smaller and going to work my way up. If anyone has any tips for me I would much appreciate it!


----------



## Andreatitle (Sep 16, 2018)

This is Violet, we've had her for about 3 weeks and cant wait to see how beautiful she becomes


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is Sandy.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's a photo of my new betta.


----------



## Bettafan0307 (Sep 26, 2018)

*Photo Project*

Hi All

I've just spent the last couple of days photographing my 4 Bettas. Doing this little project has really got me into studying these lovely fish in terms of their behaviour. They really do make endless shapes with their fins, and interact with their environment in such interesting ways. I'm drawn to some of the more unusual shapes they make whilst swimming. Anyway, I'll post a few selects as they are ready but here's my first one of my dragon half-moon, "Flame". Hope you like.

Have a good day.


----------



## Bettafan0307 (Sep 26, 2018)

And here's twilight


----------



## Bettafan0307 (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice bubble nest! Mine haven't tried blowing a nest yet, but not long been in their tanks. I think my filter flow is a bit too high but it's turned to minimum, I'm thinking of wrapping the end of a filter bag around the filter outlet to cut it down a bit. My avatar picture is ironically called bubbles (named by my kids) and really similar to Sandy as you can see, but no bubbles yet!


----------



## Bettafan0307 (Sep 26, 2018)

And this is bubbles. Although so far he hasn't actually blown a bubble nest. I need to reduce my filter flow and hopefully that will help.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Bettafan0307 said:


> And this is bubbles. Although so far he hasn't actually blown a bubble nest. I need to reduce my filter flow and hopefully that will help.


woahh they are gorgeous!!


----------



## TheVanillaMacaron (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello! Here's my tribute to this amazing gallery of Bettas: my four darling babies! Eirenaios is rather elderly Crowntail who is still going strong! Quite oddly, I didn't take any recent pictures of him XD but here's a pic of him when I first got him . Chaol is a rather deranged unknown White Opal Betta who loves to eat and investigate new stuff. Nocturne is a sweet little boy who ferociously treats every morsel of food like a live fly, and Solstice is a fierce darling who loves to dance when he wants food.


----------



## TheVanillaMacaron (Sep 21, 2018)

TheVanillaMacaron said:


> Hello! Here's my tribute to this amazing gallery of Bettas: my four darling babies! Eirenaios is rather elderly Crowntail who is still going strong! Quite oddly, I didn't take any recent pictures of him XD but here's a pic of him when I first got him . Chaol is a rather deranged unknown White Opal Betta who loves to eat and investigate new stuff. Nocturne is a sweet little boy who ferociously treats every morsel of food like a live fly, and Solstice is a fierce darling who loves to dance when he wants food.


And oops, seems like I couldn't attach a pic of Solstice! Here he is


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Oct 24, 2018)

Simply amazing picture!


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Oct 24, 2018)

Great pictures.


----------

